
How can tech help to improve relationships in the classroom? [audio] - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/podcast/ep5-jan-rihak-tech-and-teacher-student-relationships/
======
shafyy
Hi :-)

Here's the latest episode of our podcast series Kosmos with a K featuring a
conversation with Jan Rihak, co-founder of Classtime. Listen here or on your
favorite podcast platform.

In this conversation with Jan Rihak, we talk about engagement in the classroom
and how technlogy can help teachers supercharge their relationship with their
students. Also, we discuss why bottom-up sales strategies in EdTech make life
easier for entrepreneurs and startups.

Looking forward to your feedback and thoughts.

